# White Balance in Nikon D3000



## ababysean (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sure I am totally over complicating this....

I am messing around with setting a custom white balance.
So far, I'm not understanding how.

I am going to WB and then to PRE and then to select image and getting the photo of my card.

Now from there, what do I do?  The card looks really gold, so now all my photos are going to use that card as WB?  But it is the wrong color.

Here are some uploads from my facebook page

Login | Facebook

what am I doing wrong, or what is not clicking?


----------



## ababysean (Sep 20, 2010)

NEVERMIND I GOT IT!  
Why is this NOT in the manual?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 20, 2010)

ababysean said:


> NEVERMIND I GOT IT!
> Why is this NOT in the manual?


 
Because its easier  (and cheaper) to go to the Internet to find the information then to have to print a manual for someone to lose in their filing cabinet.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 20, 2010)

no it is not even in the online manual!  lol
unless I just skipped over it


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2010)

ababysean said:


> no it is not even in the online manual! lol
> unless I just skipped over it


Page 83 and 84.


----------

